# Meerforellenfänge im november



## xfishbonex (31. Oktober 2008)

:vik:ich wünsche euch allen viel glück und fette trutten lg andre :vik:


----------



## Hank (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,

ich hab da mal ne Frage...und zwar wie entscheidet ihr euch fürs MeFo fischen, ja heute geht's los oder heute nicht?

1.Vorher bei google Maps checken wie könnte der Grund beschaffen sein. 
2. Wind/Richtung.
3. Schaut sich wirklich jemand die Wassertemperatur an?



Gruß, Holger


----------



## Frühaufsteher (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im November*

Moin,
wenn ich an die Küste fahre schaue ich mir die Strömungskarte
(BSH) an, das Wetter bei Windfinder.com, die Wassertemperatur 
und den Luftdruck, und dann weiß ich genau an welcher meiner mir bekannten Angelstellen die Erfolgsaussichten  am grösten sind. 
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im November*



Frühaufsteher schrieb:


> Moin,
> wenn ich an die Küste fahre schaue ich mir die Strömungskarte
> (BSH) an, das Wetter bei Windfinder.com, die Wassertemperatur
> und den Luftdruck, und dann weiß ich genau an welcher meiner mir bekannten Angelstellen die Erfolgsaussichten  am grösten sind.




|good:

Genau so ist`s.
Und mit ein wenig Interesse kann man dann noch Wert auf die Nahrung der Meefos legen.
Wann sind z.B. die Garnelen unter Land, wann die Tobse, etc.
Die Meefos leben ja nicht nur von Wasser und Liebe |smlove2: allein. #6


----------



## Flala - Flifi (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin!

Hier mal ein Link zum Thema Überspriger. 92 cm, 8kg!

Ich sach mal: Knæk og bræk!  #6

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## gallus (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Wat soll man dazu sagen?!?

Ausser---*Mir fehlen die Worte!!!*---


----------



## Rainer 32 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

auf jeden Fall ein Lachs...


----------



## gallus (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Recht hast du,
man beachte die Schwanzwurzel!!


----------



## xfishbonex (2. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

egal was das ist |bigeyes das ist das wo von wir alle träumen |supergri wenn wir bei jeden scheiß wetter bei jeden schön wetter im wasser stehen #6und hoffen das ein überspringer die fliege oder den wobbler sich reinhaut :vik:so und nun mach ich die augen zu und träume weiter von mein fisch der bald an der angel hängt |bigeyes eine ü 70 granate :m
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (3. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

...und das am Klärwerk Bülk, REEEEESPEKT!!!


Nee, ma im Ernst: Wo fängt man hier denn so einen schönen Salar?

Gibt^s zu dem Guppy mehr Info?


----------



## Beifänger (4. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> ...und das am Klärwerk Bülk, REEEEESPEKT!!!
> 
> 
> Nee, ma im Ernst: Wo fängt man hier denn so einen schönen Salar?
> ...




Der Fisch wurde auf Bornholm gefangen:

29. Oktober 2008 

Fanger: Ulla Andersen, Rønne 
Fangst: Havørred 
Lokalitet: Lufthavnen 
Tidspunkt: Kl. ca. 12.00 
Vægt: 8 kg 
Længde: 92 cm 
Endegrej: Gladsax Rød/gul flou 27 gr. 

Egne kommentarer:


Dagens vejr kl 6.20
Vind. Sydvest til syd 1 til 4 m/s
Temperatur: 7 til 9 C 
Skyet
1008.6 til 1009.0 hpa

Quelle: http://www.din-fangst.dk/


----------



## osteangler (8. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

moin,

07.11 zuerst bojendorf danach sund und auf dem rückweg kurzer halt in weissenhaus wo wir einen nachläufer und einen aussteiger hatten.. ansonsten nix an fisch. am sund gabs noch eine kontrolle der fischereiaufsicht.. trotzdem ein schöner tag am wasser..
mfg oa.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin,

Ich war heute bis auf ein paar (Kraut-) Anfasser leider erfolglos. Mein etwas entfernt stehender Nachbar drillte jedoch ein Fischchen an der Spinnrute, dass als etwas silbernes mit ca. 30cm (auf die Entfernung geschätzt) in seinem Kescher und dann an Land landete. Da er sich daraufhin entfernte, konnte ich Ihm noch nicht einmal zu seinem Hering an der Spinnrute gratulieren, denn etwas anderes wird er wohl kaum mit zum Auto genommen haben...

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch allen schöne Bisse jenseits des Mindestmaßes... #d


----------



## xfishbonex (8. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

na du 
konntes du den nicht mit dein blinker fangen :q den sau sack :q
untermaßige abknuppeln :c
lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

André, es war ein   *H E R I N G* !!! 

Hat es wirklich schon gegeben, aber die Warscheinlichkeit...... |uhoh:


----------



## venni-kisdorf (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

So ein mist war gästern in der nähe von waabs  4 stunden am Wedeln gegen ende noch einen anfasser und leider riss die Schnur direkt an der Fliege #q    ich könnte :v  Naja nächstes mal wird alles besser....


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Gestern Fehmarn mit Blinker, 1 von 45, eine von 56 cm.


----------



## xfishbonex (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

petri heil dazu|bigeyes lg andre


----------



## sundeule (9. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hier mal ein Link zum Thema Überspriger. 92 cm, 8kg!
> 
> ...


 
1a Laks!#6


----------



## Karate (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Habe am 07.11 am Nachmittag in Kiel am Hindenburgufer meine erste Meerforelle gefangen. Sie war gute 50 cm lang, aber leider gefärbt. Hatte dann noch zwei Dorsche (beide 50 cm) und einen Anfasser (Alles mit moresilda grün weiss).


----------



## magnus12 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Glückwunsch zur Ersten #6

von Forellen hört man dort ja nicht so viel, eher von Dorschen. Schön dass die jetzt auch langsam am Start sind. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Waveman (11. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hatte am Samstag, auf Kegneas, zwei untermaßige Mefos auf einen 15 Gramm Stripper, die natürlich |supergri wieder weiterschwimmen durften. 
Greetz Stefan


----------



## Effe (17. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin,

Nachtrag vom WE:

Samstag: Sierkstorf 10.00 - 11.30 Uhr nix gefangen (leider zu spät gesehen, dass auf dem Strandabschnitt parallel ein Netz zum Ufer gespannt war. |gr:

Rosenfelde 12.30 - 14.00 Uhr eine ca. 35er Mefo die gekämpft hat wie 'ne große! Hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder. |supergri Biss auf orange Dorschfliege über'n Blinker.

Sonntag: Heiligenhafen 9.00 - 11.00 Uhr eine ca. 40er Mefo auf Blinker. 

Gruß
Ulli


----------



## Aalonso (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

sonntag 16.11

zeit:13-17h
wo lübecker bucht
wetter:nw um5, bedeckt, zeitweise regen
köder blinker, springerfliege
fänge: 83cm, 7,3kg silber auf blinker

noch drei gute fische verloren.
dennoch ein super tag und genialer urlaubsanfang


----------



## Flala - Flifi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Holla, die Waldfee!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

Martin


----------



## Werner Kampmann (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

mein lieber scholli... daumen hoch!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (18. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Waaaaaaaahhhhh!!!! Lexx Micha Marsch!!!

Wat ne Quappe!!!

Petri zu dem Brummer und lass die anderen Dicken ruhig noch im Wasser |supergri


----------



## Waveman (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Glückwunsch zu der RAKETE !!!#6

waveman


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

super Fang ! #r
hab auch meine erste vorgestern erwischt .... 47cm und herrlich silber ! nochn paar Dorsche als Beifang ....
der Anfang in die Saison ist gemacht .... :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

PETRI!!! Was für ein Fisch. Ich glaube, jetzt muß ich Freitag oder Samstag doch los...


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Klasse Fisch! Petri dazu. #6

Aber: entweder das Bild ist schlecht geschossen oder der Fisch ist gefärbt und hätte zurück gemußt -SCHONZEIT!


----------



## Fishing-Toby (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Aalonso schrieb:


> sonntag 16.11
> 
> zeit:13-17h
> wo lübecker bucht
> ...



Lieber Aalonso,

ersteinmal Petri Heil zu dem schönen Fisch. Es war bestimmt ein schöner Drill, zumal sie ja auch nocht gut im Fleisch ist. Ich möchte Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber für mich ist das kein Silberling. Der Fisch auf Deinem guten Bild, ist eindeutig als braun gefärbte Forelle anzusehen, wenn auch noch nicht vollkommen. Bei mir wäre die Trutte wieder releast worden. 

Gruß Toby


----------



## Fishing-Toby (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Findling schrieb:


> Klasse Fisch! Petri dazu. #6
> 
> Aber: entweder das Bild ist schlecht geschossen oder der Fisch ist gefärbt und hätte zurück gemußt.



Da stehe ich mit meiner Einschätzung nicht alleine da.


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Richtig Toby,

ich gehe aber noch einen Schritt weiter und sage, die hätte released werden müssen... ohne wenn und aber. Aber was soll's ist jetzt zu spät.


----------



## Fishing-Toby (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Ja Findling so ist das wohl.

Gruß Toby


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

*Schleswig-Holstein* *Mindestmaß 40cm (Lachs: 60cm)*​ *vom 1.Oktober bis zum 31.Dezember sind gefärbte Forellen geschont (gilt auch für Lachse)*​ *Blanke Fische (s.u.) dürfen ganzjährig entnommen werden (auch Lachs)*​ * Fischschonbezirke gelten vom 1.Oktober bis zum 31.Dezember um Mündungen von Zuflüssen, die im Einzelnen durch Verbindungslinien von Eckpunkten begrenzt werden: sie liegen in einem Abstand von 200 m beiderseits der Mündung und von dort im rechten Winkel seewärts bis zu einem Abstand von 200 m zur Uferlinie. Die einzelnen Zuflüsse können und sollten der Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern (Schleswig-Holsteinische Küstenfischereiordnung - KüFO) entnommen werden.*​ *Ganzjährige Schongebiete:

        Einmündung der Krusau in der Flensburger Förde mit einem Radius von 600m um die Mündung

        Gebiet vor der Ausmündung der Schlei laut Schleswig-Holsteinischer  Küstenfischereiordnung - KüFO*​ *www.lsfv-sh.de/downl/KueFO.PDF*​


----------



## Nick*Rivers (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Was war das für ein schönes Gefühl, als ich vor 2 Wochen einen genauso großen Fisch wieder released habe, der deutlich weniger gefärbt war. Hoffe das war nicht meine, da ich sie erst im Frühling wiedersehen wollte:-(


----------



## pepp-eric (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Schluss jetzt, ihr Moralapostel!

Aalonso wird hier verunglimpft und gesteinigt während kaum einer was dagegen tut, dass jeden Tag eine geschätzte Tonne brauner Mefos in den Netzen und danach in den Auslagen landet.


----------



## Tewi (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

so sehe ich das auch!!!!! schwachsinnig !


----------



## GuidoOo (19. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

|good: von den beiden vor mir...
Super Fisch!


----------



## Fishing-Toby (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin moin,

von wegen steinigen|kopfkrat#d. Ich fische nicht mit Netzen und mir liegen die Salmoniden am Herzen. Jetzt will ich mal ganz deutlich werden|krach:: Es handelt sich hier nicht nur um einen Gesetzesbruch, sondern auch um eine Entnahme, die eines am Besatzprogramm interessierten Anglers, nicht würdig ist, Wenn ich die letzten drei Postings so lese, dann kann ich mir denken wie es um unsere Salmoniden bestellt ist. Wenn ein großer Haufen von Meerforellen von den Berufs- oder Nebenerwerbsfischern bunt geschlachtet wird, dann sch.......ß ich auf den Haufen nicht noch oben drauf. Ich betrachte mich nämlich als Naturnutzer und Naturschützer. Anglern unter uns, die solche Fische entnehmen aus irgendwelchen Gründen, sei es Profilierungs- oder Geltungssucht, und Personen die das hier im Forum als normal deuten spreche ich letzteres ab. 

Petri Heil!
Gruß Toy


----------



## Mikaa (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Was ist das denn eigentlich für ein Forum !?
Muss man sich hier rechtfertigen wenn darauf hingewiesen wird, das die Entnahme eines gefärbten Fisches nicht zulässig ist? Schön bei solchen Regeln ist das sie einzuhalten sind, egal ob das der Einzelne anders sieht oder etwa ob noch schlechtere Beispiele als Rechtfertigung für das eigene Fehlverhalten herangezogen werden. Möglichwerweise kann ein Fehler aus Unwissenheit unterlaufen, der zur Entnahme des braunen Fisches geführt hat, dies ist zwar dadurch dennoch nicht gerechtfertigt, aber möglicherweise durch grobe Fahrlässigkeit "etwas zu entschuldigen". Umso wichtiger das dieses Fehlverhalten klar als solches bezeichnet wird. Wer sowas als "Moralapostel" abstellt, der hat es nicht begriffen und sollte  mal überdenken weshalb immer neue Regeln eingeführt werden.....


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Oooch ja die bösen, bösen Nebenerwerbsfischer... :c:c mir kommen die Tränen! #u
Warum sollten die sich auch an Regeln halten solange Ihr am Strand rumrennt und Euch selbst nicht daran haltet? Ihr habt denen gegenüber doch überhaupt keine Argumente weil Ihr keinen Deut besser seid. Aber dafür bestimmt die ersten, die anfangen zu schreien, wenn sie denn mal ein paar Braune fangen sollten. Doppelmoral vom feinsten ist das! Aber Eure geistigen Ergüsse zeugen leider von der immer weiter abnehmenden Qualität dieser Plattform. 
:v


@Mikaa
|good:


----------



## MefoProf (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin,

immer schön locker bleiben! Natürlich hätte der Fisch *nicht* entnommen werden dürfen, da er in der Schonzeit gefangen wurde und eindeutig gefärbt ist. 
Offensichtlich war dieses dem Fänger nicht klar, sonst hätte er den Fisch wohl kaum hier mit Bild gepostet. Selbstverständlich sollte man darauf hinweisen, daß das so nicht in Ordnung ist, wie das ja auch in den ersten Posts geschehen ist. 

Aber jetzt wieder persönlich zu werden bringt ja nun auch keinen weiter und den Fisch nicht zurück ins Wasser.

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Mikaa (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Nööö ! Allgemeines Geplänkel hilft überhaupt nicht . Sollte schon persönlich an den Übeltäter und dessen Sympathisanten gerichtet sein, gerade weil später "der Fisch nicht zurück ins Wasser kann" muss es persönlich sein. Duschen ohne sich dabei nass zu machen funktioniert nicht !!


----------



## itze (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Die Frage ist doch eher: Was kann man dagegen tun? Sicherlich war Aalonso nicht bewusst was er tat, sonst hätte er sicher das Bild nicht eingestellt. Aber so ist es doch häufig: Immer mehr Angler versuchen ihr Glück, obwohl sie den Küstenknigge weder kennen noch beherrschen. Aber Unwissenheit darf auch keine Ausrede sein!!! Auch wenn es sicher nervig wird, da helfen sicher nur strengere und häufigere Kontrollen. Klar ist Aufklärung auch gut, aber die sollte nicht als Zusatz sondern als zwingend Notwendig angesehen werden.

Wünsche uns allen eine super Saison! 
Viele Grüße, itze


----------



## Tino (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Die sogenannte Unwissenheit sollte der Petri-Jünger ganz schnell beheben.
Bei einer Kontrolle wäre die Forelle richtig nach hintenlosgegangen.
Da wäre das Gesicht auf dem Foto merklich länger gewesen.
Soll heißen,das man sich schon gesetzlich kundig machen sollte was man darf oder nicht. (man ist ja keine 12 mehr)
Das ist keine Verurteilung Aalonso nur ein guter Rat 

Wir haben zum Beispiel in Meck.-Pomm. eine *komplette Schonzeit* der Meerforellen bis zum 14. Dezember.
Wir dürfen gar keine Fische entnehmen,und leben auch damit !


----------



## Der Pilot (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hätte nicht ein kleiner Hinweis gereicht? Ich gaube die Nachricht wäre verstanden worden.
Diese Profilierungssucht basierend auf den Fehlern anderer ist hier immer wieder zu finden und nervt.
Da klickt man sich hier rein in stiller Vorfreude auf schöne Fische (natürlich "legale") und endet im Forum der Fischereihilfspolizei. Schade.


----------



## Aalsucher (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo Pilot,genauso sehe ich das auch.Die Erfahrungen mußte ich hier leider auch schon machen.Bei mir ging es damals um die Fischgröße....
Gruß von Stefan aus Stade


----------



## Tino (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Ein kleiner Hinweis hätte sicher gereicht.
Nur,ob die Kontrolleure das auch so verharmlost hätten wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Wenn man dann erwischt wird reden wir von empfindlichen Geldstrafen oder einer Strafanzeige wegen Fischwilderei.

Ob man dann genauso klug daher redet?

Na ja, muss ja auch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## MefoProf (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin,

sicherlich muß man sich über die Gesetzeslage informieren, wenn man fischen geht. Tut man dies nicht und wird erwischt, ist man dran und das ist auch gut so. Aber wer macht das schon jedesmal? 

Die bestehende Gesetzeslage halte ich zudem für nicht eindeutig genug, da jemand, der nicht so oft Meerforellen fängt, Schwierigkeiten haben kann zu beurteilen, ob ein Fisch gefärbt ist oder nicht.

Wir sind letztendlich keine Kontrolleure und waren auch nicht dabei als der Fisch gefangen wurde. Es steht noch nicht einmal im Post, dass der Fisch mitgenommen wurde. Daher können wir auch nichts weiter machen, als aufzuklären. Wer aufklären möchte wird mit Beleidigungen und dergleichen kaum Erfolg haben.

#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Wir sind letztendlich keine Kontrolleure und waren auch nicht dabei als der Fisch gefangen wurde. Es steht noch nicht einmal im Post, dass der Fisch mitgenommen wurde. Daher können wir auch nichts weiter machen, als aufzuklären. Wer aufklären möchte wird mit Beleidigungen und dergleichen kaum Erfolg haben.
> 
> #h




Sehe ich genau so! #6
Das die Mefo schon leicht gefärbt ist (war), sieht man deutlich an der Kopfpartie. |rolleyes
Aber hat der Fänger das in dem Moment auch so gesehen? #c
Ich meine NEIN! Ich glaube vielmehr, daß der Fänger noch nicht viele Mefos zuvor gefangen hat und in seiner Freunde den Fisch mit ganz anderen Augen, Augen voller Glück, gesehen hat! :k
Und ich bin mir sicher, daß er in Zukunft die Fische mit anderen Augen betrachten wird. 
Jeder schreit nach "Eigenverantwortung"!
In M-V gibt es ja in der Ostsee bis zum 14.12. ein generelles Fangverbot für Meerforellen. "Eigenverantwortung" = FEHLANZEIGE !
*Dennoch (vielleicht zum Glück) eindeutig!*
Wo die Entscheidung den Menschen überlassen wird, können Fehler passieren. Es sollte zwar nicht, aber so ist`s nun mal. |rolleyes


----------



## Tino (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Sehe ich auch so.
(zumindest)Ich wollte keine Hexenjagd vom Zaun brechen.
Ne ne um Gottes Willen.
Wenn es so rüber kam dann Entschuldigung.
Sollte nur so verstanden werden, das man es nicht all zu verharmlosen sollte wie es von einigen rüberkam.


Wie gesagt :wenn man erst bezahlen muß sind die Augen groß.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin moin,
Nun kommt mal alle langsam wieder runter von Eurem Thron. Der Fisch war nicht gefärbt !
Warum ich das weiß ? Ich war dabei, wir fischen sehr oft zusammen und auch das Foto habe ich später am Auto geschossen. 
Das es hier so aussieht kann ich auch sehen und ich bin sichtlich erstaunt darüber.
Ändert jedoch nichts daran das es nicht so war!
Wundert Ihr euch nicht das nur noch wenige hier etwas schreiben oder Bilder reinsetzten?
Mich wundert das nicht und deshalb veröffentliche ich hier schon länger nichts mehr.
Wenn Ihr so weiter macht werden es auch sicher nicht mehr ;-)
Petri Heil an alle netten Angelkollegen und den anderen ein etwas schöneres entspannteres Leben !


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Das Hauptproblem in der ganzen Geschichte liegt doch in einer ( und das ist garnicht nur auf den hier kritisieren Fänger bezogen ) Profilierungsgeilheit. Wenn man diesen Thread hier über längere Zeit verfolgt, stößt man immer wieder auf Ansätze dieses Wesenszuges. Braune Fische, offensichtlich falsche Größen- und Gewichtsangaben, Fotos von Kleinfischen, wo die Fänger nicht einmal die Hand richtig drunterbekommen usw. usw....
Es scheint ein starker Wunsch zu bestehen, als ein erfolgreicher Meerforellenangler angesehen zu werden. Ich sage mit Absicht: Angesehen zu werden. Die wirklich erfolgreichen Angler haben es garnicht nötig, sich hier oder woanders zu produzieren.
Wenn mann dann auch noch so auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt wird, wie hier, steht man natürlich nicht nur dämlich da, man hat auch noch das Gegenteil erreicht.

Natürlich haben es die Angler in MeckPomm einfacher. Es besteht Fangverbot für alle Salmoniden. Letztendlich ist aber Spinnfischen nicht verboten und man kann noch immer durch unnötige Fotos Fische schädigen.

Ich würde mir persönlich wünschen, dass der Respekt, der den Meerforellen und Lachsen in der derzeitigen Hype auch allen anderen Fischen ( z.B. auch den Dorschen, Lengs und Heilbutten in Norwegen und Island ) entgegengebracht wird.
Die Meerforelle ist nähmlich schon längst nicht mehr das, was sie vor 20 jahren war: Die einsame Wanderin der Ostsee. Die Bestände sind mächtig angewachsen. Das gibt uns die Möglichkeit, sie auch zu nutzen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

@ Meerforellenfan, #h

besten Dank für die alles *entscheidende Info*! #6

Aber erlaube mir bitte die Anmerkung, daß Bilder mehr als tausend Worte sagen! 
Wir hatten nur diese Info und daraus resultierend kamen die, zugegebener Maßen nicht immer freundlichen, Anmerkungen. 

So nun ist die Kuh vom Eis und ich für meinen Teil wünsche ein kräftiges "*Petri Heil*" !!! #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin,

das der Fisch blank war kaufe ich Euch nicht ab, sorry. 
Kopf und Flanken sprechen für sich und lassen nur einen Schluß zu.
Ansonsten ist wohl alles gesagt und ich hoffe dass die nächste unter den 
gegebenen Umständen wieder zurück geht.  

Petri Euch allen!


----------



## troutfisher (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Ich Glaube die Botschaft ist Verstanden worden !!!

Und wie sehen sonst die Fangmeldung aus ? Wie gehts den Kindern, Wie ist das Wetter ? 
Ach ja ich habe den Bootsführerschein Bestanden !!:q

Alles Klar :vik:

Gruß

Troutfisher


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Heidewitzka, hier ist was los. 

Hätte ein Hinweis auf die Schonzeit nicht gereicht?

Spannend ist auch immer wer wo weg kommt.


----------



## MefoProf (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Nun kommt mal alle langsam wieder runter von Eurem Thron. Der Fisch war nicht gefärbt !
> Warum ich das weiß ? Ich war dabei, wir fischen sehr oft zusammen und auch das Foto habe ich später am Auto geschossen.
> Das es hier so aussieht kann ich auch sehen und ich bin sichtlich erstaunt darüber.
> ...




Moin,

na dann ist ja alles in bester Ordnung . Auch von mir natürlich Petri Heil an Aalonso zu dem Hammerfisch |supergri. 
Da zeigt sich wieder einmal: Nur wer live dabei war kann auch urteilen, da nutzt weder Wort noch Bild.

Ich hatte in den letzten Wochen auch einige von dem Kaliber, nur leider alle gefärbt und mit Strom erbeutet . Von der Größe gibt es wirklich nicht viele und man braucht schon eine ganze Menge Glück und Können, um so einen Fisch an den Haken und aus dem Wasser zu bekommen.
Mit Kritik muß man leider in einem Forum leben. Daran wird sich wohl nie etwas ändern. 

#h


----------



## HD4ever (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



troutfisher schrieb:


> Ach ja ich habe den Bootsführerschein Bestanden !!:q



|schild-g ! dann mal viel Spaß mit dem fetten Motor |rolleyes


----------



## Fishing-Toby (20. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin,

ich bleibe meiner Meinung, der Fisch ist bunt. Aber ich hoffe, dass solche Fische in Zukunft releast werden.

Gruß und Petri #h

Toby


----------



## Aalonso (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

mensch, da hab ich ja was ins rollen gebracht!
aber ich nehme keinem die kritik übel. braune fische, wie auch dünne absteiger gehören schonend zurückgesetzt. ohne diskusion!

desweiteren bin ich mir sehrwohl über schonzeiten etc. bewußt und habe auch schon einige braune gefangen die selbstverständlich schonend zurückgesetzt wurden.
kann mich noch gut an meine erste braune erinnern.ein herrlicher fisch über siebzig.und auch wenn im ersten moment ein "weinendes auge" sagte schade das sie nicht silber ist, so sagten mir nur augenblicke später zwei strahlende augen, du hast das richtige getan sie zurückzusetzen. sie wird hoffentlich blank zu mir zurück kommen und vorher hoffentlich viele nachkommen gezeugt haben.
seit diesem moment steht für mich fest, einen gute braune zurückgesetzt zu haben macht mich im nachhinein noch stolzer, als ein guter silberner fisch es machen kann.

nun zurück zu meinem letzten fang. ich bin immernoch der meinung richtig gehandelt zu haben. ich hatte diesen fisch an der angel und mußte eine entscheidung treffen.
noch bevor der fisch im kescher war stand für mich fest, ist er braun geht er zurück.
dieser fisch war und ist für mich silber, auch wenn ic erstaunt zugeben muß das er auf dem foto gefärbt aussieht-> dazu später
desweitren hat dieser fisch schon im kescher ein paar schuppen gelassen, was für einen blanken fisch spricht und mir bei einer braunen noch nie passiert ist.
somit viel die entscheidung, der fisch ist silber und darf entnommen werden. schließlich heißt es in der küstenfischereiverordnung sh:" silberblanke fische mit losen schuppen dürfen entnommen werden". somit habe ich nach bestem wissen und gewissen gehandelt.
wie sich später herausstellte, bestätigte der zustand des laichansatzes meine entscheidung, auch wenn ich nur refos aus angelteichen als maßstab nehmen kann.
so steht für mich fest, der fisch war nicht auf dem weg zum laichen.


wie gesagt, ich nehme keinem die kritik übel, im gegenteil kritik und wachsame augen anderer angler tragen zum richtigen umgang mit fischen bei, egal um welche fischart es sich auch handelt. also weiter augen auf und anderen auf die finger schauen!

weiterhin viel spaß beim diskutieren und
allen petri heil und krumme ruten
Aalonso

gleicher fisch, anderes foto


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

...echt ein schöner blanker Fisch...
...ein dickes Petri...
...bin mal gespannt, jetzt muß es ja Entschuldigungen hageln...


----------



## Zanderlui (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

ein super fisch petri.....
habe zwar nicht viel ahnung von blank und gefärbt aber die bilder wenn es die gleiche forelle ist sind einfach nur einmal ein pro zur entnahme und einmal ein krasses contra|bigeyes
aber so ist das wenn man im dunkeln fotografiert(muss noch nicht mal dunkel sein neues handy 8millionen megapixel in der dämmerung mit blitz fotografiert schon ist der hintergrund schwarz wie die nacht!)....

ich denke es sollte nicht immer gleich so auf die leute losgegangen werden wenn man gar nicht alle umstände kennt: entnommen oder nicht,tief geschluckt oder nicht,fisch vielleicht anderweitig verletzt was zu einer entnahme in dem zustand wie er nun mal ist führt!!!

und für die die sagen ich würde das nie machen also wirklich nicht-denn bleibt doch auch in der schonzeit zuhause,denn wenn es vielleicht wie hier kritisch wird ob er gefärbt ist oder nicht  nach dem ersten foto denn sagt mir was macht ihr wenn ihr solch einen traumfisch gefangen habt der vielleicht leicht gefärbt ist und beim haken lösen blutet oder so-zurücksetzen oder entnehmen????
denke denn sollte man völlig das angeln auf mefo für eine zeit einstellen und sie inruhe lassen....
das wäre das beste für die fische in der laichzeit oder davor wenn ihr sie denn richtig schützen wollt!!!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

@ Alonso

Schöner Fisch #6!!! Respekt für deine Stellungnahme... Bei dem ganzen rumgekotze von einigen hier hätte ich kein Bock mehr gehbt überhaupt noch was zu tickern #d#d#d...


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Ich bin gespannt, wer jetzt was sagt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Prima Aalonso, dass Du nochmal Stellung genommen hast. #6 Das bringt Licht in's Dunkle und dadurch grenzt Du Dich auch klar von denjenigen ab, die die Entnahme von gefärbten Fischen hier stark verharmlost, wenn nicht sogar gerechtfertigt haben (mit den scheinheiligsten Argumenten #q).  Finde ich super und noch etwas: Einen Fisch wie er auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen ist hätte ich auch mitgenommen. 

Also lass sie Dir schmecken und ein dickes Petri von mir. :m


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

OT on:

Ich werde hier und anderswo auch weiterhin Leute mit Nachdruck darauf aufmerksam machen wenn sie gegen klare Regeln verstoßen und damit uns allen schaden. Ob das hier einigen passt oder nicht ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig Ladde. Ich werde mich hier nicht verbiegen nur um eine oberflächliche "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen" Stimmung zu suggerieren. Wenn einer ******* baut muss er dafür auch gerade stehen und letztendlich hat hier jeder die Chance Missverständnisse oder Fehlinterpretationen auszuräumen. Das es in diesem Fall ungerechtfertigt war ist Mist und tut mir natürlich auch leid. Aalonso macht auf mich aber keinen beleidigten Eindruck und hat die Kritik an sich sogar gut geheißen. Damit ist doch wohl alles gut.

OT aus


----------



## Tino (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo Aalonso

Möchte mich in aller Form für meine vielleicht etwas schroffe Art Dir gegenüber *ENTSCHULDIGEN!!!*

Ich bleibe aber trotzdem dabei: wenn man mit einem braunen Fisch kontrolliert wird macht man grosse Augen,was das nach sich zieht.
Diesen Aspekt sollte man nicht vergessen.

Zu dem Fisch meine Glückwünsche #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

@ Aalonso, #h

#r  zu deiner Stellungnahme.  Gehört schon eine menge Feingefühl dazu, diese jetzt noch so, wie du es getan hast, zu formulieren! #6

Die Farbdarstellung der Bilder ist wirklich sehr gegensätzlich und auf dem 2. Bild ist die Mefo *eindeutig silber*!

Nochmals ein kräftiges *Petri Heil* und poste bitte weiter!!! |rolleyes #6


----------



## Malte (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Also die Flanke ist doch auf dem ersten Bild schon silber 
Aber naja, auf dem 2 Bild sieht es ja jeder. 

Klasse Fisch


----------



## Fishing-Toby (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin Aalonso und die Andere ,

das zweite Bild zeigt den Fisch wirklich als Silber an#h. Das ein Bild im Dunkeln so täuschen kann. Den Leuten, die anderen und mir vorgeworfen habe hier zu wettern oder gar Moralapostel zu sein, sei gesagt, ich werde das Thema immer so behandeln, dafür ist das Thema zu heikel, dies dient auch dem Forum. Zudem ist das Forum keine "Hollywoodschaukel", will sagen, auch die Kontroverse gehört dazu. Ob es eingen passt oder nicht. Wichtig für mich ist immer ein korrekter Umgang.

Gruß und Petri

Toby


----------



## goeddoek (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Petri Heil und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fisch, Aalonso #h

Und #6#6#6#6 zu deiner Erklärung - vielleicht zeigt es ja mal wieder, wie wichtig es ist, nicht vorschnell zu urteilen :q


----------



## Pikepauly (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Aalonso

Ganz dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Fishzilla (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Petri zu deinen schönen Fisch.
Ich muss auch eingestehen, das dein erstes Foto mich ein wenig verwirrt hatte.
Da aber Bilder, gerade beim ungünstigen Lichtverhältnissen immer wieder total verfälschte Tatsachen wiederspiegelt war die bevorstehende Diskussion unausweichlich. Quasi auf Ansage.
Gut das du es jetzt aufgeklärt hast und deinen "Anklägern" nichts nachträgst und so verständnisvoll reagierst.
Klasse Charakter.
Stell dir mal vor, du hättest kein anderes Foto vom Fisch gehabt. Au Backe.
Leider gibt es hier solche Diskussionen über Fotos von gefangenen Fischen zu häuf.
Entweder sollte die Größenangabe falsch sein, das Fangdatum falsch, wieso hast du auf dem Foto mitten im Winter nur ein T-Shirt an, oder oder oder.
Naja, hat sich ja diesmal positiv aufgeklärt.


----------



## janko (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

schön mal wieder was zu lesen und festzustellen, hier hat sich nix geändert...


----------



## MefoProf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



janko schrieb:


> schön mal wieder was zu lesen und festzustellen, hier hat sich nix geändert...




das wird wohl auch so bleiben :q. Schließlich muss ja irgendwie für Unterhaltung gesorgt sein |rolleyes


----------



## Windmaster (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Petri Petri ! !

Du hast aber eine kleine Duschwanne |kopfkrat...............#6#6#6




Hoffentlich kommt jetzt keiner auf die Idee und meint, das aufgrund der Lichtverhältnisse der Fisch und auch die Duschwanne in wirklichkeit trotzdem braun sind. |supergri


----------



## Der Pilot (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Am besten finde ich wie jetzt mancher zappelt ohne es selbst zu merken!


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Wieso?
Hier gibts keinen Grund zum zappeln. Die Ursache wurde mit dem schlechten Foto gesetzt - und mit der Mitteilungsfreude vieler Sportfreunde.


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> Am besten finde ich wie jetzt mancher zappelt ohne es selbst zu merken!




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Entschuldige bitte meine Neugier, aber woher weist du, daß jetzt "mancher zappelt ohne es selbst zu merken"? |kopfkrat
|rolleyes
Das erste Foto veranlaßte zur Annahme, daß die Mefo "leicht" gefärbt sei. Das taten hier einige kund. Vielleicht nicht immer im sauberen Stil, ok, aber sie taten es. |rolleyes
Nun wurde durch das 2. Foto und entsprechender Aussagen der Beweis erbracht, daß die Mefo silbern war! #6
Darauf hin relativierten einige, so auch ich, ihre Meinung.
Zappeln??? #d


----------



## Kescherdriller (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin zusammen!!

Könnten wir das Thema nun bitte endlich mal sein lassen und uns dem eigentlichen Trööt mal wieder widmen!!???

Habe nu nach öfterem lesen die Nase voll von dem Gezetere und würde mich endlich mal wieder über schöne Berichte/Fänge freuen!!!!!

So long und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Der Pilot (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Ich freue mich sehr über Euer Interesse aber noch mehr darüber,
daß die "Zappler" vielleicht den Schuss gehört haben, denn sie geben (bis) jetzt Ruhe.
Ich bin für jeden sinnvollen und waidgerechten Hinweis zu begeistern aber niemals für Hexenjagden.
Es fällt leider auf, daß einzelne Freunde stark unter Beschuss genommen werden von Kollegen, die offenbar der Meinung sind, Sprachorgane der Bundesfischereiaufsicht- und Meerforellenzüchtervereinigungen zu sein. 
Es ist sicher sinnvoll im Zweifel einen Hinweis zu geben. Aber Urteile zu fällen bedarf etwas Zeit und Abwägung.

Zu verkünden wie niederträchtig und abstossend man die Entnahme eines vermeintlich "illealen" Fisches hält ist verständlich und eindeutig.
Sollte man heraus finden daß man sich geirrt hat, kann man Grösse zeigen und dieses zugeben oder man zappelt indem man desweiteren wiederholt wie niederträchtig man ein eventuelles Fehlverhalten dennoch gefunden hätte.


----------



## Fishing-Toby (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Der Pilot|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## gallus (22. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Super Beitrag Pilot..!

Aber nu an alle:

husch,husch zum
zum eigentlichen Sinne des Themas,BITTE!


----------



## Tiffy (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> .......
> Sollte man heraus finden daß man sich geirrt hat, kann man Grösse zeigen und dieses zugeben oder man zappelt indem man desweiteren wiederholt wie niederträchtig man ein eventuelles Fehlverhalten dennoch gefunden hätte.



Sehr Sympathisch geschrieben. Danke #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> ....oder man zappelt indem man desweiteren wiederholt wie niederträchtig man ein eventuelles Fehlverhalten dennoch gefunden hätte.




Sehe ich auch so. Beim Vorspiel kann man ja noch ein gewisses Verständnis entwickeln, aber das Nachspiel ist einfach oberlehrerhaft und peinlich.

Aber wie sagte Thomas unlängst:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oooch, es muss solche und solche geben. Sonst wüsste man mangels Unterscheidungsmöglichkeiten ja nicht mehr, dass man selber noch normal ist.....


----------



## holzwurm (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

meine fresse da will man was vernünftiges lesen über fänge dabei nur gelaber 
es macht den anschein das im november niemand mefos am band hatte da nur gesabbelt wurde 
zzz


----------



## Micky (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

*Fangmeldung:*

Wann: 23.11.2008
Uhrzeit: 14:30 - 17.00 Uhr
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wo: Weißenhaus Steilküste
Köder: Spöket 18gr. rot/schwarz
Fang: 1 Mefo (ca. 35cm) - RELEASED #6

Mit der Ansage "letzter Wurf" hat die Kleine sich ca. 20 meter vorm Ufer den Spöket geschnappt. Unspektakulärer Drill, landete nach gefühlten 20 Sekunden im Kescher.


----------



## itze (23. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Die Klarstellung von Aalonso fand ich super #6  Und an dieser Stelle noch einmal ein dickes Petri!

Viel Erfolg zusammen!


----------



## Aalonso (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

hab gerade beim durchforsten meines antiken hightech rechners das bild gefunden, das ich von anfang an reinstellen wollte. 
sorry, daß das erste, zugegebenermaßen mehr als schlechte bild für soooo viel unruhe gesorgt hat. hab jetzt das richtige reingestellt.

gruß Aalonso


----------



## Der Franke (24. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Ein wirklich GEILER Fisch !  ! ! ! !! |wavey:


----------



## troutfisher (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

*STATISTIK   !!!!!*

Beiträge November   92 x

11x Fangmeldungen #6

16x Na ja  OK  #d

*65x Über Aalonso* :c  #q

Uberschrift  Thema  " Meerforellenfänge im November "

Sonst gehts euch alle Gut !!

Gruß

Troutfischer #h


----------



## janko (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



troutfisher schrieb:


> *statistik   !!!!!*
> 
> beiträge november   92 x
> 
> ...



#6#6#6


----------



## Blechkate (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,
bei uns ist es so, das wir fast nur in der Schlei angeln. Ab Anfang November wechseln wir von Barsch auf Meerforellen. Um diese Jahreszeit sind hier eigentlich alle Forellen braun. Während der Schonzeit entnehme ich daher keine Fische. Ich finde schon, das es manchmal nur schwer zu erkennen ist, ob ein Fisch gefärbt ist oder nicht.So nun zum Thema.
Diesen Monat ca. 10 Stunden gefischt, meine Frau 2 Fische ca.35cm braun releast.
Ich gestern einen ü60 Milchner braun releast.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Bellyboater (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei uns ist es so, das wir fast nur in der Schlei angeln. Ab Anfang November wechseln wir von Barsch auf Meerforellen. Um diese Jahreszeit sind hier eigentlich alle Forellen braun. Während der Schonzeit entnehme ich daher keine Fische.
> Gruß Matthias



Dann sag doch mal, warum du drauf fischst?#d Den Fischen tust du damit keinen gefallen.


----------



## duck_68 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

nicht schooooooooooooooooooooon wieder...........


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



troutfisher schrieb:


> *STATISTIK   !!!!!*
> 
> Beiträge November   92 x
> 
> ...



Du weißt schon, das es noch einen gereinigten Thread gibt? Ist doch alles ONTOPIC, wo ist das Problem???


----------



## Blechkate (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,
@bellyboater,
zeig mir bitte mal den Fisch, dem du mit deiner Angelei einen Gefallen getan hast......
Für keinen gefangenen Fisch ist es ein besonders tolles Erlebnis einen Haken im Maul zu haben. 
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Bellyboater (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Wenn ich schon weiß, das nur braune Fische anzutreffen sind geh ich da doch gar nicht erst hin. Da such ich mir doch einen anderen Platz.


----------



## Blechkate (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,
am Ende ist es doch so, das ich angeln gehe weil es mir Spaß macht. Da die Schlei nun mal mein Hausgewässer ist, angel ich immer auf das, was gerade beißt. Ich seh da auch kein Problem. Der Fisch wirds überleben, legal ist es sowieso. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## duck_68 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Ende ist es doch so, das ich angeln gehe weil es mir Spaß macht. Da die Schlei nun mal mein Hausgewässer ist, angel ich immer auf das, was gerade beißt. Ich seh da auch kein Problem. Der Fisch wirds überleben, legal ist es sowieso.
> 
> Gruß Matthias





Tolle Einstellung.........#d


----------



## MefoProf (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Da fällt mir auch nicht mehr viel zu ein #d


----------



## Fischbox (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Da fällt mir auch nicht mehr viel zu ein #d




Das muss es auch nicht, denn wir so etwas ausdiskutieren, dann landen wir bei C&R, denn darum dreht es sich am Ende .

Es gibt halt Leute, die vergessen alles drumherum um ihre eigenen Bedürfnisse zu befriedigenden.
Und dann sind da noch Leute, die befriedigenden auch die eigenen Bedürfnisse, allerdings machen die sich dann noch Gedanken um das für und wider.
Ich angel auch wahnsinnig gerne, allerdings nicht nur um Fische zu fangen, sondern auch um anschließend vielleicht einen lecker Fisch zu essen. Auf Fische, die ich sowieso nicht verwerten kann/darf/oder wie auch immer angel ich gar nicht erst, denn ich sehe für mich keine Berechtigung, diesen Fischen den Fangstress zu zumuten. 

Sicherlich ist vieles legal, was aber nicht immer heisst das es auch gut ist. Es ist häufig eine Frage von Idealismus, den es in unserer Ellenbogengesellschaft halt immer seltener gibt. Leider....#c


----------



## Tino (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Genau meine Meinung,Fischbox.

Ich fange auch keine Fische nur zum ``Spass``.

Das mache ich für mich,weil es wie schon erwähnt,eine reine Einstellungssache gegenüber der Kreatur Fisch ist.

Zum Glück bin ich damit nicht allein wie ich schon gelesen habe.


----------



## MefoProf (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin,

ich glaube das ist hier gar nicht die Frage. Es gibt unter den Mefoanglern auch jede Menge C&R´ler und das ist ja auch OK.

Aber da geht es in der Regel darum blanke Fische in guter Kondition zu drillen und nicht darum ausgemergelte Absteiger und Untermassige zu fangen, die im Drill ohnehin nicht viel zu bieten haben. 

Davon abgesehen ist es zwar "legal" so etwas zu machen, aber sicherlich war es nicht Absicht des Gesetzgebers mit den geltenden Bestimmungen C&R auf gefärbte Mefos zu fördern. 

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Fishzilla (26. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin.
Sach mal, bekommt ihr für's Trööt zerschießen Kohle?

Immer die gleiche Leier.

Wirklich, verstehe ich nicht so richtig.


----------



## xfishbonex (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

:vik:hallo leute kaum bin ich 2wochen nicht da :vik:dreht ihr hier ja alle wieder durch #q 
 ich hab auch noch ne fang meldung #6für euch süssen :q:q:q

wann :17 november 
wo : geheime geheim stelle :q:q:q gröööööööööhl 
was : fliege und blech 
wetter : ssssssuuuuuuupppppeeeeeeeerrrrrrrr:vik:
fisch : eine 40cm mefo :vik:auf rot schwarzen gno blinker 
achso natürlich silber blank


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moinsen liebe Forengemeinde,

vorab : "Petri Heil" an xfishbonex !

so, nun OT an:

Was geht hier eigentlich ab ?

Ich war schon hier, bevor es den "Küstenknigge" gab - dennoch kenne ich keinen Mefoangler ( mich eingeschlossen) der nicht damals schon danach gehandelt hat !

Wenn ich mir aber ansehe wie hier Menschen, denn die sitzen auf der anderen Seite eures Bildschirms, behandelt werden, aufgrund von Annahmen, schlechten Fotos etc. muß ich mich fragen : Was soll das - ich war bisher immer der Meinung, ein Forum dient der Diskussion, dem Gedankenaustausch und der persönlichen Weiterentwicklung. 
Natürlich, und auch ich bin nicht frei davon, möchte man sich auch selbst darstellen.
Anerkennung und Zugehörigkeit gehören nun mal zu unseren sozialen Grundbedürfnissen.

Was ich hier erlebe, weicht z.Z. weit von dem ab, was meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.

Ich möchte euch auffordern, euch doch mal nur die ersten 3-4 Seiten dieses Unterforums seit bestehen durchzulesen.
Ich denke, das war ein anderer, besserer Geist als der jetzt hier herrschende.

Da würde ich persönlich gerne wieder hin.
Letzten Endes geht es um ein Hobby, Passion, Leidenschaft - aber bitte nicht um jeden Preis - dann für mich persönlich; lieber ohne Foren in der Zukunft.

OT aus

Beste Grüße Stephan


----------



## xfishbonex (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

da sag ich doch glatt mal |good:lg andre


----------



## dat_geit (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Der Fisch wirds überleben, legal ist es sowieso.
> 
> Gruß Matthias



Woher nimmst du diesen Weisheiten???|kopfkrat;+

Kennst du nicht die Studien über Sterblichkeitsraten????

Ich nehme an, du hast keinen Widerhaken und entnimmst die Fische nicht dem Wasser oder???#6

Denn dann kann ich deine Aussage unterschreiben.


----------



## goeddoek (27. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

@ Stephan

Lüdden, |good:#6


Wäre schön, wenn hier wieder "kameradschaftlicher Geist" einkehren würde.
Wie sehr auch Fotos täuschen können, haben wir ja aktuell gesehen.


----------



## gallus (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



goeddoek schrieb:


> @ Stephan
> 
> Lüdden, |good:#6
> 
> ...





Und endlich wieder Fangmeldungen,die das Auge erfreuen
und Gesichter erstrahlen lassen..


----------



## Blechkate (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,
es tut mir Leid, daß ich dazu beigetragen habe, das hier die Stimmung derart ins negative abgerutscht ist.
Ich habe durch meinen Beitrag den Eindruck erzeugt ( jedenfalls haben einige es so aufgefasst ) das ich gezielt auf gefärbte Forellen angel. Dem ist natürlich nicht so, wäre wohl auch ein Kunststück vorher zu wissen was beißt. Allerdings nehme ich es sozusagen billigend in Kauf das ein brauner Fisch beißt wenn ich auf Meerforellen im Winter fische. Um das Risiko für den Fisch so gering wie moglich zu halten, benutze ich Einzelhaken, drille nicht unnötig lange und hake den Fisch grundsätzlich im Wasser ab, egal wie kalt die Finger sind. Foto und Messaktionen spare ich mir genau aus diesen Gründen bei allen Fischen die ich nicht entnehme.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## goeddoek (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin Matthias #h


Das ist ein Posting, dass zeigt, das Du Axxxx in der Hose hast #6:m
Das Risiko, 'nen gefärbten Fisch "am Band" zu haben, nimmt jeder auf sich, der ab etwa September losgeht. 

Also - alles wieder im Lot #h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

...ihr habt Probleme...
...wenn bei anderen Fische so ein Theater gemacht würde...
...Zander, Hechte und und und...

...Meerforellen gibt es mittlerweile genug, und Angler werde sie nie in Ihrem Bestand gefährenden...


----------



## Der Pilot (29. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Ich angel vor allem zum Spaß und weil ich die Natur geniessen möchte. :vik:

Ich gehe manchmal ganz ohne Hunger ans Wasser und angel trotz dem! Jawoll! :vik:

Genau dieser Spaß hat mich über 30 Jahre auch zum aktiven Naturschutz gebracht.:vik:

Ohne diesen Spaß wäre das bestimmt weniger der Fall gewesen.#6


----------



## Hansen fight (29. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Was Los hier wird denn nix mehr gefangen ?|kopfkrat
Der Tread heisst aktuelle Meerforellenfänge
Geht denn keiner mehr los weil er Angst hat
gefärbte Fische zu fangen ?#d


----------



## Meerfor1 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin,

Ich hätte zur Abwechselung mal einen Fang. Heute 2 Grönländer ganz blank in Ost-Holstein, obwohl es mächtig kalt war. Ich habe von 9.00 - 15.00 Uhr gefischt.

Bernd


----------



## xfishbonex (29. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

geile fische :viketri heil dazu


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Dienstag bis Freitag auf Fünen nähe Svendborg.
3 Fische zwischen 40 bis 45 cm gelandet, einen Fisch ähnlicher Grösse im Drill verloren.

Alle auf Blinker in kupferrot 12 Gramm


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

@Meerfor 1

Dickes  Petri!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Glückwunsch zu euren hart erarbeiteten Trutten!


----------



## Blechkate (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,
heute mal wieder an der Schlei angeln gewesen.
Ich und meine Frau, von 13-16 Uhr.
Ich eine Meerforelle von 60+.
Meine Frau eine Von ca. 45cm eine von 60cm.
Köder Stripper 18gr. Orange
Abu Hammer Blinker in blau-weiß, 20gr.
Spro Power Catcher flex Wobbler in Blau Weiß Schwarz, 18gr.
War ein wirklich schöner Nachmittag.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Hansen fight (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

@Blechkate Petri zu guten Meefos#6
Ich habe gehört es gibt keine Meefos in der Schlei 
Oder wart Ihr An der Ostsee Mündung Schlei ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Blechkate (30. November 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,
wer sagt denn sowas? Nein im Ernst, im Moment beißen sie in de Schlei sehr gut. Wir angeln in der Regel südwestlich von Arnis.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## duck_68 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer sagt denn sowas? Nein im Ernst, im Moment beißen sie in de Schlei sehr gut. Wir angeln in der Regel südwestlich von Arnis.
> Gruß Matthias




Sind die Fische in der Schlei denn nicht schon alle braun????


----------



## Blechkate (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,
nicht alle, nur die Meerforellen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Irgendwie siehts hier nach Stress aus.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo, nicht alle, nur die Meerforellen.



Die Dorsche nicht?


----------



## Blechkate (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Stimmt, die Barsche auch.
#h


----------



## duck_68 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nicht alle, nur die Meerforellen.
> 
> Gruß Matthias



Poste nur weiter so einen Mist#q - da Du ja erst seit diesem Sommer Deinen Schein hast, solltest Du ja noch genau wissen, dass die gefärbten Mefos in SH noch bis zum 31.12. Schonzeit genießen - da ist es schon sehr dekadent, gezielt darauf zu fischen......


----------



## Der Pilot (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Jetzt geehts lohoos!

Ich dachte schon die Aufklärer schlafen!


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Barsche auch.
> #h



Sind Barsche nicht eher grün?


----------



## Blechkate (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,
das die Schonzeit bis zum 31.12. geht wußte ich auch schon als ich noch schwarz geangelt habe. Schöne Adventszeit.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Der Pilot (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Oh Gott! 
Sag das nicht den Meerforellenrettern aus Franken!


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im November*

Muss ich den Thread für zwei Tage schließen?

Ignorieren ist gut für´n Blutdruck.


----------



## Der Pilot (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Besser wär`s.


----------



## MefoProf (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin

wir haben bereits den 1 Dezember. Darum gibt es jetzt auch  einen neuen Thread, in dem man sich vorzüglich weiterstreiten kann. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142178

Wir wollen ja schließlich nicht, dass auch noch die Streitkultur den Bach hinuntergeht oder?

#h


----------



## duck_68 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> Oh Gott!
> Sag das nicht den Meerforellenrettern aus Franken!




|gaehn:|gaehn:

Kannst mir glauben, ich würde mich auch lieber in die Brandung stellen, als solchen Mist lesen zu müssen - leider ist es für mich erst wieder im Frühjahr möglich.....

@ Truttafriend
Nee, kannst von mir aus offen lassen


----------



## duck_68 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> wir haben bereits den 1 Dezember. Darum gibt es jetzt auch  einen neuen Thread, in dem man sich vorzüglich weiterstreiten kann. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142178
> 
> ...



Sönke, hat nur hier noch vom zeitlichen Ablauf richtig rein gepasst.....

Man sieht sich (hoffentlich) im nächsten Frühjahr


----------



## Blechkate (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,
von mir aus kann das hier gern enden, nimmt ja eh keiner ( fast keiner ) mehr ernst. Und so Gott will ( er will ) werde ich im Dezember wieder eine Mefo fangen. Und dann werde ich mir das ganze noch einmal anhören und mich fragen, ob ich nicht auch meine Meinung als die einzig wahre Meinung anderen aufdrängen sollte.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

@Blechkate

Eine Schonzeit ist aber keine Meinung.


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> von mir aus kann das hier gern enden, nimmt ja eh keiner ( fast keiner ) mehr ernst. Und so Gott will ( er will ) werde ich im Dezember wieder eine Mefo fangen. Und dann werde ich mir das ganze noch einmal anhören und mich fragen, ob ich nicht auch meine Meinung als die einzig wahre Meinung anderen aufdrängen sollte.
> 
> Gruß Matthias




|uhoh: #d |peinlich

Matthias, laß es doch bitte gut sein!


----------



## duck_68 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> von mir aus kann das hier gern enden, nimmt ja eh keiner ( fast keiner ) mehr ernst. Und so Gott will ( er will ) werde ich im Dezember wieder eine Mefo fangen. Und dann werde ich mir das ganze noch einmal anhören und mich fragen, ob ich nicht auch meine Meinung als die einzig wahre Meinung anderen aufdrängen sollte.
> 
> Gruß Matthias




So etwas kann eigentlich nur von einem Ignoranten und (wir sagen bei uns dazu: "Fischgeier") kommen..... Schonzeiten gelten auch für ehemalige Schwarzangler Mit so einer Einstellung hättest Du es Dir auch sparen können, den Schein zu machen....


----------



## Tino (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Nach den ganzen Meinungen,auch in anderen Trööts zum Thema Braune,sage ich hier nichts mehr.
Wenn ich einige Meinungen hier so lese,na Hilfe.
Fangt die Braunen,ob Schonzeit oder nicht,ist sowieso völlig Bockwurst.
Bloss nichts dagegen sagen sonst bekommt Ihr wie ich, private Mails, was einem einfällt das angeln auf Braune zu verurteilen.

Das Leben ist ein Ponyhof und Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.

Das war schon alles.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Tino schrieb:


> Fangt die Braunen,ob Schonzeit oder nicht,ist sowieso völlig Bockwurst.



Eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen hier nix mehr zu sagen, aber dein Posting empfinde ich als derartig provokativ, dass man das nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen kann.

Solche Postings wie deines, aber auch die von Martin machen hier schlechte Stimmung. Blechkate hat auf Martins Posting zu der Thematik einigermaßen humorvoll reagiert und es besteht kein Grund hier eine derartige Welle zu machen. 

Kein Mensch befürwortet hier das gezielte Angeln auf geschonte Fische. Es ist nun mal so, das es in S-H auch in dieser Zeit völlig ok ist auf Meerforelle zu angeln. Das man dabei auch braune Fische fängt, das liegt nun mal in der Natur der Sache, allerdings können braune Fische deutlich mehr vertragen als silberne und wenn man sie entsprechend behandelt, haben sie auch gute Chancen einen Fang zu überstehen.

Wenn man den Anspruch einiger hier betrachtet, dann dürfte man eigentlich gar nicht mehr angeln gehen, denn es könnte ja passieren, dass man einen Fisch fängt - braun oder untermaßig.

Es gibt Leute, die stellen in dieser Zeit ihr Fischen auf Meerforellen ein. Das mag man als edel, selbstlos und altruistisch bezeichnen, allerdings entsteht daraus nicht automatisch ein Vorwurf an die, die sich eben anders entscheiden und sich damit in jeder Beziehung im Recht befinden.

Die meisten hier sind volljährig und verhalten sich am Wasser auch ohne oberlehrerhaftes Gutmenschentum dementsprechend. Die Meerforelle ist ein toller Fisch, dem ich hoffnungslos verfallen bin, aber sie ist keine heilige Kuh, sondern nur ein Fisch.

Nur ein paar Postings vor dieser dusseligen Eskalation und Überinterpretation liest man dieses:



Blechkate schrieb:


> Ich habe durch meinen Beitrag den Eindruck erzeugt ( jedenfalls haben einige es so aufgefasst ) das ich gezielt auf gefärbte Forellen angel. Dem ist natürlich nicht so, wäre wohl auch ein Kunststück vorher zu wissen was beißt. Allerdings nehme ich es sozusagen billigend in Kauf das ein brauner Fisch beißt wenn ich auf Meerforellen im Winter fische. Um das Risiko für den Fisch so gering wie moglich zu halten, benutze ich Einzelhaken, drille nicht unnötig lange und hake den Fisch grundsätzlich im Wasser ab, egal wie kalt die Finger sind. Foto und Messaktionen spare ich mir genau aus diesen Gründen bei allen Fischen die ich nicht entnehme.



Da kann einem doch der Hut hochgehen! Merkt ihr was? Das Thema war längst durch. Finito, basta.

Stephan hat es hier schon gesagt und mir wie auch vielen anderen aus der Seele gesprochen:



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Ich war schon hier, bevor es den "Küstenknigge" gab - dennoch kenne ich keinen Mefoangler ( mich eingeschlossen) der nicht damals schon danach gehandelt hat !
> 
> Wenn ich mir aber ansehe wie hier Menschen, denn die sitzen auf der anderen Seite eures Bildschirms, behandelt werden, aufgrund von Annahmen, schlechten Fotos etc. muß ich mich fragen : Was soll das - ich war bisher immer der Meinung, ein Forum dient der Diskussion, dem Gedankenaustausch und der persönlichen Weiterentwicklung.
> Natürlich, und auch ich bin nicht frei davon, möchte man sich auch selbst darstellen.
> ...





Uli


----------



## Rosi (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die stellen in dieser Zeit ihr Fischen auf Meerforellen ein.
> 
> Uli



Hi Uli, an manchen Küsten wird das sogar so verordnet. Wir sind so 150km auseinander, 2 verschiedene Bundesländer. Ein paar Meter weiter dürfen Blanke entnommen werden, hier nicht. Ich weiß nicht wer bei euch die Regeln aufstellt. Diese Leute müssen aber im Hinterkopf einen guten Bestand an 3Jährigen gehabt haben. Hier nicht. Die Vermehrungsprojekte laufen zwar, doch fehlte denen immer das Geld. Jetzt merken wir die 2 Jährigen an den Küsten. Sie sind bei uns untermaßig, das Mindestmaß liegt bei 45cm.  Eures liegt bei 40cm. 
Meine Schlußfolgerungen: In Sch-Hol gibt es mehr Meerforellen. Die Projekte laufen länger, sind effektiver. Es stellt sich die Frage, ob der Angeltourismus siegt, oder der Naturschutzgedanke. Denn nun habt ihr die Wahl. Wir haben die nicht, es ist noch nicht so weit.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Rosi schrieb:


> Es stellt sich die Frage, ob der Angeltourismus siegt, oder der Naturschutzgedanke.



Hallo Rosi,

einen guten Abend nach M.V.,

für mich stellt sich diese Frage nicht.

Es kann nur funktionieren wenn beides seinen Platz erhält. Nicht entweder oder.

Ich glaube, wir in S.H. profitieren zum großen Teil von den Maßnahmen in D.K. - das erkenne ich auch an den besseren Fängen weiter nördlich in S.H. 
Dennoch wird die Meerforelle in allen Bundesländern mit Laichflüssen nicht überleben wenn die Förderung nicht funktioniert bzw. aufhört.

Eine natürliche Reproduktion in Deutschland halte ich für nicht arterhaltend.

LG Stephan


----------



## Tino (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen hier nix mehr zu sagen, aber dein Posting empfinde ich als derartig provokativ, dass man das nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen kann.
> 
> Solche Postings wie deines, aber auch die von Martin machen hier schlechte Stimmung. Blechkate hat auf Martins Posting zu der Thematik einigermaßen humorvoll reagiert und es besteht kein Grund hier eine derartige Welle zu machen.
> ...................................................................................
> ...


----------



## Blechkate (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,

es ist schon manchmal ein wenig unverständlich, das einerseits auf die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen hingewiesen wird, andererseits verurteilt wird, wenn sich Angler daran halten.
Wir hier im schönsten Bundesland der Welt haben nun mal das Glück, daß unser nördlicher Nachbar sehr viel für den Meerforellenbestand tut. Daher dürfen wir eben auf Grönländer und Überspringer in der Schonzeit angeln. Das man dann auch mal einen "falschen" Fisch am Band hat läßt sich wohl kaum vermeiden. 
Wenn man nun der Meinung ist, das nur auf blanke, gut genährte Fische geangelt werden sollte, dann soll derjenige doch bitte von September bis März das Mefoangeln sein lassen.
Vielleicht sollte es einem zu denken geben, das selbst in Dänemark, und die sollten es doch nun wirklich wissen, das Mefoangeln in der Schonzeit nicht komplett verboten ist.

Eine letzte Frage noch. Ist eigentlich irgendeiner ernsthaft der Meinung, das er durch die angelei der Natur was gutes tut?
Wir haben nun mal ein Hobby, das wir zu Lasten und auf Kosten der Natur ausüben, damit muß man leben.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MefoProf (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Eine letzte Frage noch. Ist eigentlich irgendeiner ernsthaft der Meinung, das er durch die angelei der Natur was gutes tut?
> ...



Moin Blechkate,

ja ich bin der Meinung, daß wir Angler der Natur durchaus etwas Gutes tun können, wenn wir nur wollen. 

Als Beispiel kann ich dir unser Vereinsgewässer die Viby AU auf Fünen nennen. Als wir das Gewässer Anfang der 80 er pachteten, schwamm dort nicht ein einziger Fisch herum. In Zusammenarbeit mit der Gemeinde und den Grundeigentümern ist diese Au inzwischen zu einer der produktivsten Meerforellen Auen auf Fünen geworden. 

Die Bedingungen sind mittlerweile sogar so gut, daß Besatzmaßnahmen nicht mehr erforderlich sind. Ohne die Initiative der Angler und deren unermüdlichem Einsatz würde es heute dort bestimmt nicht so gut aussehen. 

In anderen Auen ähnlicher Größe, die von keinem Verein bewirtschaftet werden, sieht es heute wesentlich schlechter aus. 

Von den Renaturierungsmaßnahmen profitieren übrigens nicht nur die Forellen, sondern auch Insekten, Vögel usw, und letzten Endes auch der Mensch, also die Natur insgesamt.

Wie man sieht, geht es also durchaus, wenn der Wille da ist.#h


----------



## Blechkate (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,
da geb ich dir zu 100% Recht. 
Nur müßte man dazu ja nicht angeln. Ich meine läßt man das angeln sein,wirds ja noch besser. Oder?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MefoProf (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da geb ich dir zu 100% Recht.
> Nur müßte man dazu ja nicht angeln. Ich meine läßt man das angeln sein,wirds ja noch besser. Oder?
> 
> Gruß Matthias




Moin,

doch ich glaube schon, daß man dazu angeln muß. Nichts geschieht in dieser Welt ohne Motivation. Und für uns Angler ist die Hoffnung auf reiche Fischbestände nun einmal das Motiv dazu, diese Arbeiten durchzuführen.

Nichtangler machen deshalb nichts, weil es ihnen an Motivation fehlt. Die Leute sind zwar alle sehr interessiert und begeistert von dem was wir machen, aber Mithilfe hat interessanterweise noch keiner angeboten.|rolleyes

Im übrigen fischen wir an dieser Au nicht, da sie sehr schmal ist. Insofern hast du natürlich schon recht, daß der fehlende Befischungsdruck sich positiv auf die Au ausgewirkt hat. Inzwischen könnte man da allerdings ohne Probleme Fische zur Laichzeit entnehmen, da mehr Nachwuchs produziert wird, als die Au ernähren/beherbergen kann.

Grus svon Fünen


----------



## Blechkate (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,
ganz klar, was in Dänemark und zum Teil auch schon hier bei uns in Sachen Meerforellen geleistet wird ist aller Ehren wert, gar keine Frage.#6#6
Es gibt nur leider viel zu viele, die gar nichts dafür tun, und sich trotzdem für die Schützer der Meerforelle halten.
Ich geh jetzt angeln, bis später.#h

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Andy1608 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin moin.

Guter Spruch#6 Nur würde ich dann an deiner Stelle nicht geziehlt auf Mefoś in der Schonzeit angeln
Als Beifang kann man es leider nicht Verhindern 

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Tino (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin 

*Ich habe niemanden verurteilt.* Wie oft noch.
Mein Posting sollte nur deutlich machen ob man um jeden Preis eine Fischart beangeln muss,oder ob man es sich in der Laichzeit einfach für kurze Zeit klemmen kann.

Ich habe für mich entschieden das ich es nicht mache.
Das ist nur *meine* Meinung die ich hier niemandem aufdrängen wollte.
Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger habe ich geschrieben.

So,genug damit.
Jetzt mal wieder schöne Fänge mit Fotos,Leute

Gruß Tino


----------



## Plitenfischer (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallöchen,
jetzt will ich auch mal was schreiben.

Dieses Forum ist doch von begeisterten Anglern für Gleichgesinnte erschaffen worden.

 Ich habe hier ja schon eine menge Meinungen gelesen, aber Leute glaubt mir, Meinungen sind nur für die nützlich, die die Fakten nicht kennen oder nicht kennen wollen.

Fakt ist doch, dass wir Angler Tiere quälen aus nur einem, einzigen Grund --- weil es uns Spaß macht!!!!
(Keiner angelt zur Nahrungsbeschaffung- wie auch, bei dem Geld ,was ich für Angelgerät ausgegeben habe, könnte ich Nahrungsmittel kaufen bis ich 400 Jahre alt bin!#q)

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, dass ich mit meinem dreijährigen Sohn und meiner Frau einen Waldspaziergang mache und wie dürfen beobachten, wie ein Jäger gerade ein Reh an langem Seil so lange hetzt, bis es erschöpft auf die Seite fällt.
Anschließend wird das Reh gewogen, gemessen, wieder auf die Beine gestellt und mit den Worten--bis nächstes Jahr meine Kleine-- wieder laufen gelassen.Zugegeben kommt die Sache noch ein bischen perverser rüber, wenn sich herausstellt, dass das Reh schwanger ist, aber es ändert nichts an der Quälerei zum Spaß!
Stellt euch mal vor was denn los wär#d
(Und erst die Therapiekosten für meine Familie |uhoh

Bei Fischen ist das anders, sie haben halt eine für uns nicht spürbare Körpertemperatur, sind oft schleimig und meistens auch nicht niedlich!

Das Gerät wurde immer feiner, um noch mehr Spass am Drill zu haben(noch länger quälen)!

Es heißt, es sei sogar besser einen Fisch so auszudrillen, dass er ganz "edel" mit der angefeuchteten Hand gelandet wird -- so ein Blödsinn,das sieht nur cooler aus, vor allem in einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften und Videos!!
Die meisten Fische, die nach so einem Kampf sterben, sterben nicht an irgend welchen kleinen Verletzungen, sondern am Stress, den sie ausgestzt waren!!

Ich will damit nur sagen, dass außer den Preisen fürs Gerät und Gewässerkarten nichts aber auch gar nichts "edel" ist an diesem Sport !!

Er macht nur verdammt viel Spaß:vik::vik:

Also Leute, geht respektvoll mit euch um, und wenn verschiedene Einstellungen zur Sache vertreten sind, dann ist das, so lange es erlaubt ist, auch zu akzeptieren!

@MefoProf:
Ich mach auch gerne mal was Gutes nur weil es Gut ist !!!!
Was denkst du denn, was zum Beispiel die vielen Tausend Unterstützer von karikativen Einrichtungen für eine Motivation brauchten??#c

So in diesem Sinne sag ich mal, habt euch alle lieb und ich würde mich freuen im Dezember wieder ein paar spannende Fangmeldungen zu lesen.

Gruß Plitenfischer!!!!!


----------



## duck_68 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ganz klar, was in Dänemark und zum Teil auch schon hier bei uns in Sachen Meerforellen geleistet wird ist aller Ehren wert, gar keine Frage.#6#6
> Es gibt nur leider viel zu viele, die gar nichts dafür tun, und sich trotzdem für die Schützer der Meerforelle halten.
> Ich geh jetzt angeln, bis später.#h
> ...



In die Schlei??? auf Braune....

oder wie ist dieses Posting zu verstehen???



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei uns ist es so, das wir fast nur in der Schlei angeln. *Ab Anfang November wechseln wir von Barsch auf Meerforellen. Um diese Jahreszeit sind hier eigentlich alle Forellen braun. Während der Schonzeit entnehme ich daher keine Fische.* Ich finde schon, das es manchmal nur schwer zu erkennen ist, ob ein Fisch gefärbt ist oder nicht.So nun zum Thema.
> Diesen Monat ca. 10 Stunden gefischt, meine Frau 2 Fische ca.35cm braun releast.
> Ich gestern einen ü60 Milchner braun releast.
> Gruß Matthias




Wenn schon nur gefärbte Mefos in der Schlei beißen, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum man sich dann nicht die paar Wochen zurückhalten kann.....(außerdem haben gefärbte Mefos Schonzeit in SH!)  Du willst doch auch was zum Schutz und zur Bestandsvermehrung der Mefo bei uns tun - oder|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Blechkate (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,
@Plitenfischer, 
zu deinem posting nur soviel     |good:

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MefoProf (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin,

ich stimme Plitenfischer da voll und ganz zu. Am Angeln gibt es nicht viel Edles, außer den Preisen. Ist schon ein ziemlich beknacktes Hobby stundenlang in der Kälte zu stehen, Unsummen auszugeben und schöne Frauen bekommt man dabei auch so gut wie nie zu Gesicht. 

Ich hab daher auch nie behauptet, daß ich edel bin.:g 

Ich glaube aber, daß man insbesondere bei "unedlem" Tun seine Handlungen kritisch hinterfragen sollte. Hier geht es konkret um eine Schonzeit. Wie das Wort schon impliziert, ist damit eine Zeitspanne gemeint, in der die Fische geschont werden sollten. Ansonsten wäre die Schonzeit überflüssig. Ob dieses für Meerforellen nun erforderlich ist, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. 
Fakt ist aber, daß es eine Schonzeit gibt und von daher finde ich, daß man sich da auch dran halten sollte. Und wenn jemand jetzt an einer Stelle wie einem Fluss oder einer Mündung fischt, wird er ausschliesslich eigentlich geschonte Fische erbeuten. Somit verstößt dieser Angler in meinen Augen wissentlich gegen die Regeln. Anders sieht es dagegen an der Küste aus. Hier besteht zumindest die Chance einen nicht geschonten Fisch zu fangen. Geschonte Fische sind demzufolge unerwünschter Beifang.

Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Meerforellen ist während der Schonzeit sowohl aus anglerischer als auch aus kulinarischer Sicht eh nicht viel wert. Auf einen guten Fisch kommen zudem einfach zu viele Untermassige und geschonte Fische. Auch an der Küste. Daraus habe ich für mich die Konsequenz gezogen, diese wenigen Wochen im Jahr nicht auf Meerforellen zu fischen.

Zum Abschluß noch eine Bemerkung zur Motivation bei all den karikativen Einrichtungen: Auch diese Menschen haben ihre Motive. Das können beispielsweise Beruhigung des schlechten Gewissens oder soziale oder gesellschaftliche Anerkennung und Prestige sein. Fische haben aber kein besonders hohes Ansehen in unserer Gesellschaft. Deshalb macht in dem Bereich auch kein Nichtangler etwas.

|wavey:


----------



## donlotis (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Fische haben aber kein besonders hohes Ansehen in unserer Gesellschaft. Deshalb macht in dem Bereich auch kein Nichtangler etwas.



Nicht lebendig, aber gerade jetzt zu Weihnachten hat Fisch Hochkonjunktur (Lachs, Forelle(!), Tuna, Zander, Pangasius, Schwertfisch und was man nicht so alles kaufen kann!).
Auch seltsam! |kopfkrat

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Blechkate (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo,
Zur Schonzeit.
Die Schonzeit ist mitnichten dem einzelnen Fisch geschuldet sondern viel mehr dem Gesamtbestand der Art. Der Bestand wird geschont, d.h. er wird in diesem Fall nicht durch entnehmen von Fischen gemindert. So erklärt sich auch die Rechtslage laut der nicht das angeln sondern die Entnahme verboten ist. 

Zum Meerforellenbestand in der Schlei. Keiner hier kann genau sagen wie sich dieser zusammensetzt. Wie groß mag der Anteil von blanken Fischen sein? Keine Ahnung. Wir haben an drei nicht aufeiander folgenden Tagen insgesamt sechs Fische im Laichkleid gefangen. An zum Teil verschiedenen Plätzen. Ist das aussagekräftig? Eher nein. 100% der Fische die ich an der Ostsee gesehen habe waren auch braun, heißt das es gibt keine blanken Fische? Sicher nicht.
Fange ich morgen zwei blanke Fische in der Schlei? Wer will das ausschließen?
Keiner hat eine Ahnung was hier Sache ist und wenn es keiner probiert werden wir es auch nie wissen.
Es ist wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe.
Ich nehme es blligend in Kauf beim angeln zu braune, zu kleine oder zu dünne Fische ans Band zu kriegen.( genau wie ALLE anderen Angler auch )
Und nein ich angele nicht gezielt auf selbige.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## duck_68 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Es ist wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe.
> Ich nehme es blligend in Kauf beim angeln zu braune, zu kleine oder zu dünne Fische ans Band zu kriegen............
> ...




Tolle Einstellung:v -damit wirst Du Dir hier im Board sicher seeeehr viele Freunde, gerade unter den Mefo-Anglern schaffen......


----------



## MefoProf (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Zur Schonzeit.
> Die Schonzeit ist mitnichten dem einzelnen Fisch geschuldet sondern viel mehr dem Gesamtbestand der Art. Der Bestand wird geschont, d.h. er wird in diesem Fall nicht durch entnehmen von Fischen gemindert. So erklärt sich auch die Rechtslage laut der nicht das angeln sondern die Entnahme verboten ist.
> 
> ...



Moin Matthias,

du solltest dich mal mit der Biologie und Lebensweise der Meerforelle beschäftigen. Dann wäre dir nämlich auch klar, daß deine Fangergebnisse in der Schlei durchaus aussagekräftig sind. Blanke Meerforellen steigen *definitiv nicht* in Flüsse auf. Und das ist nicht nur graue Theorie, denn ich habe schon unzählige Kilometer Flusslauf elektrisch abgefischt und noch nie wurde dabei ein einziger blanker Fisch gefangen. Zumindest nicht zu dieser Jahreszeit. Der Name Meerforelle für diesen Typ Fisch kommt ja nicht von ungefähr.

Deine Beobachtungen an der Küste sind dagegen richtig. Die meisten Fische sind gefärbt. Ausnahmen machen hierbei nur die sogenannten Überspringer und die noch nicht geschlechtsreifen und meist untermassigen Grönländer.

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Blechkate (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

hallo,
@MefoProf
die Situation ist in der Schlei nun mal nicht so einfach. Sie ist ein Ausläufer der Ostsee. Definitiv kein Fluß . Brackwasser mit leicht wechselden Salzgehalt. Soweit ich das sagen kann sind das ganze Jahr über Meerforellen in der Schlei.
Und die sind auch blank.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## duck_68 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> hallo,
> @MefoProf
> die Situation ist in der Schlei nun mal nicht so einfach. Sie ist ein Ausläufer der Ostsee. Definitiv kein Fluß . Brackwasser mit leicht wechselden Salzgehalt. Soweit ich das sagen kann sind das ganze Jahr über Meerforellen in der Schlei.
> Und die sind auch blank.
> Gruß Matthias




Du drehst Dir Deine Aussagen aber auch so zurecht, wie Du gerade möchtest....

oder:




> Zitat von Blechkate
> Hallo,
> bei uns ist es so, das wir fast nur in der Schlei angeln. Ab Anfang November wechseln wir von Barsch auf Meerforellen. Um diese Jahreszeit sind hier eigentlich alle Forellen braun. Während der Schonzeit entnehme ich daher keine Fische. Ich finde schon, das es manchmal nur schwer zu erkennen ist, ob ein Fisch gefärbt ist oder nicht.So nun zum Thema.
> Diesen Monat ca. 10 Stunden gefischt, meine Frau 2 Fische ca.35cm braun releast.
> ...




Noch Fragen???????


----------



## MefoProf (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin,

ja da hast du natürlich Recht. Die Schlei ist ein Brackwassergebiet und von daher nicht unbedingt mit einem Fluss gleichzusetzen, doch ich denke deine bisherigen Erfahrungen sprechen für sich. 

Blanke Fische aus der Ostsee werden die Schlei sicherlich auch aufsuchen, aber nicht unbedingt zu dieser Jahreszeit, sondern eher im Winter, wenn es richtig kalt wird und natürlich zur Heringszeit. 

Wenn du mal eine Blanke erwischen solltest, stell mal ein Foto hier rein. Ich befürchte nur, daß das noch etwas dauern wird. Also fleißig weiterfischen. Irgendwann wird es schon klappen mit der Nadel im Heuhaufen :g. Aber ich lasse mich da natürlich gerne eines Besseren belehren. 

Jetzt is aber von meiner Seite auch Schluss mit diesem Thema. Ich denke es ist eh alles gesagt und jeder macht so oder so das was er für richtig hält.

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Blechkate (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

@MefoProf

recht hast du.
Ich danke für das Gespräch.

Gruß Ins tollste Nachbarland

Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

@Mefo Prof

Schön, daß Du so gelassen reagierst.

@Martin

Ich kann die bei Dir fühlbare Empörung gut nachempfinden.

@Blechkate

Du bist der Erste hier, den ich auf Ignore-Funktion gesetzt habe.
Fand das immer albern und überflüssig, aber bei Dir gehts wirklich nicht anders.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## duck_68 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Mefo Prof
> 
> Schön, daß Du so gelassen reagierst.
> 
> ...




Ich glaube fürs eigene Befinden ist die Ignore-Funktion bei diesem Typ von Angler angebracht - Danke dass Du mich auf die Idee gebracht hast, meine Nerven zu schonen....#6 


@ Blechkate, zukünftig müssen wir Deine Ergüsse nur noch in Zitaten ertragen....


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Blechkate schrieb:


> [...]Soweit ich das sagen kann sind das ganze Jahr über Meerforellen in der Schlei.
> *Und die sind auch blank.*
> Gruß Matthias



!?!? Hast du nicht mal gesagt alle Fische sind braun?



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei uns ist es so, das wir fast nur in der Schlei angeln. Ab Anfang November wechseln wir von Barsch auf Meerforellen. *Um diese Jahreszeit sind hier eigentlich alle Forellen braun. *Während der Schonzeit entnehme ich daher keine Fische. [...]





Blechkate schrieb:


> hallo,
> @MefoProf
> *die Situation ist in der Schlei nun mal nicht so einfach. Sie ist ein Ausläufer der Ostsee. Definitiv kein Fluß .* Brackwasser mit leicht wechselden Salzgehalt. Soweit ich das sagen kann sind das ganze Jahr über Meerforellen in der Schlei.
> Und die sind auch blank.
> Gruß Matthias




Zudem gibt es Flüsse/Auen die in die Schlei münden - schonmal dran gedacht, dass die MeFos dareinziehen? So einfach ist die Sache, wenn die Forelle in so eine kleine Au will, muss sie halt durch die Schlei.


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

es ist schon traurig und peinlich zu gleich wie sich manche hier verhalten. und die arbeit einiger(vieler) würdigen..... und außerdem den fischen(meerforellen) sich gegenüber verhalten in einer zeit wo die fische die belohnung(das laichen) für die ganze arbeit der jenigen die sich darum kümmern vollziehen....

naja wie sagt man so schön bekloppte wird es immer geben!!!!!


deshalb jungs bitte wir wollen fangmeldungen lesen....
und bleibt fair zu den fischen und lasst sie in der zeit wo sie ihrer liebe nachgehen zu frieden...


----------



## Andy1608 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin moin.

Genau so ist es#6
November ist vorbei Da im Dezember noch Schonzeit ist,heißt das nächste Thema halt " Mefo Fänge im Januar "


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Der Pilot (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Wo wäre die Meerforellenangelei bloß ohne die Franken.


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Bin ich froh, daß ich auf Fehmarn wohne... kaum braune Fische hier... liegt wohl an den fehlenden Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten hier 

Fehmarn, das Eldorado der Grönländer und Überspringer 

Petri Heil sach ich da nur


----------



## duck_68 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> Wo wäre die Meerforellenangelei bloß ohne die Franken.



Hast ein Problem damit#c:m:m


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Steffen so siehts aus, auffe Insel sind se schön silber.

@Martin

Da ist noch einer für die Ignore-Taste aufgetaucht.


----------



## duck_68 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Steffen so siehts aus, auffe Insel sind se schön silber.
> 
> @Martin
> 
> *Da ist noch einer für die Ignore-Taste aufgetaucht*.




Bingo:m - langsam füllte sich die Liste


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Du bist der Erste hier, den ich auf Ignore-Funktion gesetzt habe.
> Fand das immer albern und überflüssig, aber bei Dir gehts wirklich nicht anders.


Doch das hilft, wie Du sagst ich ja auch gerne mal "schnell+heftig aus den Puschen" komme. So einige sind da inzwischen gebannt, vereinfacht die Übersicht und schont extrem die Nerven.
Und wenn man da mal rein schauen will, dann ganz vorsichtig und vorentspannt wie inne Vergackeierungswundertüte, ist ja eh dann nie was wichtiges drin, nur so ein Kaschperl ... :m


----------



## duck_68 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Doch das hilft, wie Du sagst ich ja auch gerne mal "schnell+heftig aus den Puschen" komme. So einige sind da inzwischen gebannt, vereinfacht die Übersicht und schont extrem die Nerven.
> Und wenn man da mal rein schauen will, dann ganz vorsichtig und vorentspannt wie inne Vergackeierungswundertüte, ist ja eh dann nie was wichtiges drin, nur so ein Kaschperl ... :m



Was auch die Nerven schont, ist, wenn man gleich ganze Threads ignoriert - wie z.B. den "Begrüßungs-/Vorstellungs-Trööt. Das beschleunigt manchmal die Sucherein von interessanten Themen zwischen X-Mal dem gleichen Begrüßungsfloskeln ungemein


----------



## Der Pilot (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Sag mal, bist Du Lehrer? 
Oder vielleicht sogar Oberlehrer?  Du Urteilst viel. 
Bist Du Richter? Oder Sachverständiger für Norddeutsch/ Dänische Meerforellenfragen?
Hast Du schon elektrisch gefischt wenn es regnet bei 2 Grad? Und Fische abgestreift? Und Brut auf gepäppelt? 
*Ja,(?) *dann haben Dir ja mit Sicherheit Freunde geholfen, die es gelegentlich in Kauf nehmen auch mal eien Braunen Fisch zu fangen. 
Selbst wenn Du fanatischer Religionist wärst, hätte ich kein Problem mit Deiner Herkunft, solange Du Deine Reden von einem soliden Fundament aus halten würdest.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Puhhh... bei soviel "braun" und jetzt auch noch "Fanatismus" sollte hier veilleicht mal jemand ein Schlösschen vorhängen?
Der November is eh Geschichte...


----------



## Blechkate (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo, 
ich bin froh wenn ich in Oberfranken nicht mehr gelesen werde. Dann muß ich mir die unproduktiven Kommentare jedenfalls nicht mehr anhören. 
Ich sag da nichts mehr zu.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## duck_68 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Puhhh... bei soviel "braun" und jetzt auch noch "Fanatismus" sollte hier veilleicht mal jemand ein Schlösschen vorhängen?
> Der November is eh Geschichte...




nicht doch, sonst geht der Sums wohl im (noch sauberen) Dezember-Trööt weiter....


----------



## jflyfish (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin,
für alle, die sich vielleicht nicht so auskennen mit den Meerforellen: Es gibt eine Reihe von ausgesüssten (brackigen) Fjorden in der Ostsee, in der ganzjährig Meerforellen angetroffen werden (auch blanke Fische zu allen Jahreszeiten). Diese sind z.B. der Hadersleben-Fjord, der Isefjord, die Schlei und der NO-Kanal. In all diesen laichen die Meerforellen natürlich nicht, aber zur entsprechenden Jahreszeit färben sich die laichbereiten Fische wie an der offenen Küste. 

Und wenn die Gesetzeslage so ist wie in DK und SH kann man in diesen Gewässern natürlich auf die blanken Überspringer, auf Regenbogen und auf Dorsch fischen. Das machen hier viele Sportangler in SH und viele beteiligen sich auch an entsprechenden Aufzuchtprogrammen, Renaturierungen etc.  Natürlich kann man kritisieren, dass man dabei auch braune Fische an den Haken bekommt -- so selektiv ist das leider nicht. Das ist so ähnlich wie das Äschenfischen während der Forellenschonzeit. 

Was wir hier an der Küste eher nicht so gut leiden können ist, wenn Kritik nicht durch entsprechende Kenntnis begleitet wird -- 
-- Ich bin begeistert -- hab den Mr. Hide :r-- nicht rausgelassen. JFL


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Was wir hier an der Küste eher nicht so gut leiden können ist, wenn Kritik nicht durch entsprechende Kenntnis begleitet wird --
> -- Ich bin begeistert -- hab den Mr. Hide :r-- nicht rausgelassen. JFL



Danke, das ist eines der wenigen wertigen Postings hier. Du hast recht, man weiß garnicht was man sagen soll ohne patzig zu werden.


----------



## Tino (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Moin,
für alle, die sich vielleicht nicht so auskennen mit den Meerforellen: Es gibt eine Reihe von ausgesüssten (brackigen) Fjorden in der Ostsee, in der ganzjährig Meerforellen angetroffen werden (auch blanke Fische zu allen Jahreszeiten). Diese sind z.B. der Hadersleben-Fjord, der Isefjord, die Schlei und der NO-Kanal. In all diesen laichen die Meerforellen natürlich nicht, aber zur entsprechenden Jahreszeit färben sich die laichbereiten Fische wie an der offenen Küste. 

Und wenn die Gesetzeslage so ist wie in DK und SH kann man in diesen Gewässern natürlich auf die blanken Überspringer, auf Regenbogen und auf Dorsch fischen. Das machen hier viele Sportangler in SH und viele beteiligen sich auch an entsprechenden Aufzuchtprogrammen, Renaturierungen etc. Natürlich kann man kritisieren, dass man dabei auch braune Fische an den Haken bekommt -- so selektiv ist das leider nicht. Das ist so ähnlich wie das Äschenfischen während der Forellenschonzeit. 

Was wir hier an der Küste eher nicht so gut leiden können ist, wenn Kritik nicht durch entsprechende Kenntnis begleitet wird -- 
........................................................................................

Was *ich* nicht leiden kann,das ist das angeln auf Braune mit Fachwissen statt mit gesundem Menschenverstand.

Auf 10 braune kommen vielleicht 1-2 silberne.Es könnte auch manchmal eine dritte dazu kommen.


*Na wenn das kein Schnitt ist.*


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Ich glaube hier wird gerade viel aneinander vorbeigeredet...


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Wer hier wem zuerst die Sandburg eingetreten hat ist mir völlig wurscht.

Das wir einen OT-Thread pflegen heißt nicht das hier geschossen werden darf wie es beliebt.


----------



## Blechkate (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Guten Morgen,

erst mal danke an jflyfish. Tolle Infos, nach den ich schon lange suche#6. Und die meine selbst zurecht gesponnende These untermauern
Schön finde ich auch immer wieder das es Experten gibt, die ein Gewässer gar nicht beangeln und trotzdem glauben alles besser zu wissen.
Na wenn das kein Schnitt ist.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Tino (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo Blechkate

Hättest DU etwas aufmerksamer gelesen dann wüsstest Du warum ich in solchen Gewässern nicht in der Laichzeit auf Meerforellen angel, obwohl ich laut Gesetzgeber könnte.

Für die Mefos *garantiert* der bessere Schnitt.#6:m

Gruß Tino


----------



## Blechkate (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Ach Tino,
ich gönne ja jedem seine Meinung. Aber die ist ja nun mal nicht immer die eigene. 
Da muß man mit leben. Ich angel in der Schonzeit auf Meerfoellen, da steh ich zu. Wer nicht angeln will soll sich bitte nicht genötigt sehen damit anzufangen. Umgekehrt bitte genauso.

Schöne Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Tino (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo Blechkate

Das unterschreibe ich auch gerne,Blechkate.

Dann fange nicht so viele Braune (ich kann nicht anders).:m

Trotzdem viel Spass am Wasser.#h

Gruß Tino


----------



## Blechkate (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo Tino,
schön das du mich nicht auf die ignore-liste setzt, obwohl wir gar nicht einer Meinung sind.:q
Ich muß nun aber weg. Schwiegermutter hat Geburtstag, da wollen wir doch nicht zu spät kommen....

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Tino (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

Hallo Blechkate

Macht ja auch Spass bis aufs Messer zu diskutieren.
Nicht böse gemeint,aber so kriegt man ja vielleicht einen neuen Denkansatz.
Und das auf beiden Seiten.
In diesem Sinne eine schönen Geburtstag bei Deiner Schwiegermutter.

Gruß Tino


----------



## FischFan (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im november*

#h
Wer vorm Rechner sitzt und "sabbelt" kann *keine* braunen MeFos fangen.
So hat das Ganze hier ja (im 3 Meerforellenfänge im November T.) doch sein Gutes :q


----------

